# Shēmu un Projektu krātuve >  Dažādas shēmas

## Ingus Siliņš

Te dažādas shēmas, ko esmu vienu daļu sameistarojis:
http://foto.inbox.lv/ninni/shemas-circuits
Pa laikam tā tiek papildināta ar jaunām shēmām....
Te mani salodeetie briinumi
http://foto.inbox.lv/ninni/salodetie-briinumi
driiz vajadzeetu veerties valjaa peec paarbaudes

----------


## Raimonds1

cik laika aiziet, ali vienu tādu uztvērēju saliktu, noregulētu?

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> cik laika aiziet, ali vienu tādu uztvērēju saliktu, noregulētu?


 Vienkāršākie jau sāk skanēt vienas dienas laikā, bet tie sarežģītākie aizņem kādas 2 - 3 dienas ( ieskaitot pat korpusa sagatavošanu utt ) ja ne pa vairāk...

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> cik laika aiziet, ali vienu tādu uztvērēju saliktu, noregulētu?
> 
> 
>  Vienkāršākie jau sāk skanēt vienas dienas laikā, bet tie sarežģītākie aizņem kādas 2 - 3 dienas ( ieskaitot pat korpusa sagatavošanu utt ) ja ne pa vairāk...


 Tuvākā laikā būs arī bildes ar uzpariktēm, respektīvi, kā tās shēmiņas un ierīces dabā izskatās...

----------


## GuntisK

Ziniet kas būtu interesanti- skenējošais uztvērējs. Jau sen vēlos paklausīties vietējos dzelzceļniekus un citus dienestus.   ::

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Ziniet kas būtu interesanti- skenējošais uztvērējs. Jau sen vēlos paklausīties vietējos dzelzceļniekus un citus dienestus.


 Tad jau jāpārbūvē kāds FM radiouztvērējs.... skenēšanas funkcijai jāpiedomā kāda shēma... laikam zāģsprieguma ģenerators un kaut kāds trigers, kas to aptur, palaiž...

----------


## GuntisK

A kādam nav saraksta kādos frekvenču diapazonos tie visi dienesti strādā? Kaut kur redzēju tāda uztvērēja shēmu kura bāzēta uz Lietuviešu kanālu selektora,PIC,LM7001 un vēl dažiem elementiem. Bet gribētos ko vienkāršāku.  ::

----------


## Imants

Sveiki!

šeit
http://www.radioscanner.ru/base/index.php?action=stats2
var apsskatīt dažas Rigas, Līvānu, Daugavpils frekvences.

----------

